# Matty was afraid to have a hat shootoff...



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

... I tried to talk him into having an 80 yard comp and the winner gets the others hat. He chickened out on the hat part. But tried to take me down anyway...  Good thing. :wink:

I have myself a sweet Martin hat....:darkbeer:

Wonder if Matty is gonna find this new forum?:tongue:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*now all you need .....*



cath8r said:


> I have myself a sweet Martin hat....:darkbeer:


is a Martin bow :wink:

PBean


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got me a pretty swanky archery talk hat....... Some nice gentlemen gave it to me. I should thank him for that...


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*I found my way*



cath8r said:


> ... I tried to talk him into having an 80 yard comp and the winner gets the others hat. He chickened out on the hat part. But tried to take me down anyway...  Good thing. :wink:
> 
> I have myself a sweet Martin hat....:darkbeer:
> 
> Wonder if Matty is gonna find this new forum?:tongue:


I didnt chicken out 
I just dont need a sweaty old Mathews hat.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I didnt chicken out
> I just dont need a sweaty old Mathews hat.


Well first of all, it says your name on it. Next time your mom forgets you in the shopping cart at Zehrs, security will at least know what your name is. 

Second of all, its not that you don't want a 'sweaty old Mathews hat'. Its that you knew you would lose your nice Martin hat. 

POK POK PKAWWW (chiken noises):zip::wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

You got two things right old sweaty mathew hat and a nice new martin hat but that is were truths end. You have to be careful what you say there is people watching you 



cath8r said:


> Well first of all, it says your name on it. Next time your mom forgets you in the shopping cart at Zehrs, security will at least know what your name is.
> 
> Second of all, its not that you don't want a 'sweaty old Mathews hat'. Its that you knew you would lose your nice Martin hat.
> 
> POK POK PKAWWW (chiken noises):zip::wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'm just curious here ktyltr .....*

why exactly would you want a Martin hat ..... is it solely for "braggin rights" or does the sweaty ol' Matt's hat seem to be losing its mojo ..... 

Enquiring minds want to know :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*That's Easy*

I can Answer that 

Rob is a closet M4L'r



pintojk said:


> why exactly would you want a Martin hat ..... is it solely for "braggin rights" or does the sweaty ol' Matt's hat seem to be losing its mojo .....
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well John, I have to admit. 
I really did take a shining to Mattys new bow. I've owned a Martin or two in the past and they did me right. The Jaguar I owned got me over my MI deer jinx, finally. So I guess I may be a closet M4LFer.
I would have loved to have put my Apex up to his S4 like we were racing for pink slips, but didn't want to see a grown boy cry. So I suggested we shoot for the others autographed hat. It is a sweet hat, that Martin cap, and would have been honoured to put it up on the wall as a symbol of victory, only to be worn when I shoot against Matty in the future. 
So that is what this thread is all about. 
As for the sweatty old Matt hat losing its Mojo, well it had just enough on Monday to get the job done. 'eh Matty...?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Lets settle this now*

I challenge you to a field and hunter round smack down at MAA state shoot this weekend at Wastennaw. Since we will be in the sates it only seems fitting that we shoot for a nice signed crispie. Are you up for it or are run and hide.




cath8r said:


> Well John, I have to admit.
> I really did take a shining to Mattys new bow. I've owned a Martin or two in the past and they did me right. The Jaguar I owned got me over my MI deer jinx, finally. So I guess I may be a closet M4LFer.
> I would have loved to have put my Apex up to his S4 like we were racing for pink slips, but didn't want to see a grown boy cry. So I suggested we shoot for the others autographed hat. It is a sweet hat, that Martin cap, and would have been honoured to put it up on the wall as a symbol of victory, only to be worn when I shoot against Matty in the future.
> So that is what this thread is all about.
> As for the sweatty old Matt hat losing its Mojo, well it had just enough on Monday to get the job done. 'eh Matty...?


----------

